# One of ours making difference



## Brian King (Dec 27, 2003)

One of our friends and students has been making a difference over in Iraq. All of us at The Bear Creek Systema Study Circle are very proud of Randy and eagerly await his return. I myself cant wait to buy him a damn beer. 

http://tennessean.com/local/archives/03/12/44650344.shtml?Element_ID=44650344

http://www.theolympian.com/home/specialsections/War/20031224/8470.shtml

I believe that he posted on this forum. sniperb4 I think is his username



See you on the mat soon

Friends

Brian King


----------

